# Freedom Boat Club



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

http://www.freedomboatclub.com/

I'm seriously considering joining. If you aren't familiar, it's basically a timeshare with a few locations in the Delmarva area. They've got a bunch of different boats that you pay an annual fee to reserve and take out.

If anybody has had any experiences with them I would love to hear about it. Sounds like a pretty good deal.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

They advertise like crazy on AM radio in Virginia during the summer. Their rates are kind of steep but I've heard they deliver fairly well on what they promise.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Read an article on that not long ago. Wish I could remember where. Said it was cool but you have to reserve your boat ahead of time. Forget impulse trips or busy times like holidays.

As long as you can say that you're going to be free and the weather's going to be good for boating three weeks from next Tuesday, it's a great deal. 

Depends on your flexibility I guess. Wouldn't work for me.
.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Otter said:


> http://www.freedomboatclub.com/
> 
> I'm seriously considering joining. If you aren't familiar, it's basically a timeshare with a few locations in the Delmarva area. They've got a bunch of different boats that you pay an annual fee to reserve and take out.
> 
> If anybody has had any experiences with them I would love to hear about it. Sounds like a pretty good deal.


i went down last year and did the tour. It is a pretty good deal but expensive and you pay in full up front. financing is available. Because some of the boats are crusing type boats and pontoon types mainly for partying and crusing not fishing I asked if they had a special for using fishing boats only. They said no. but would speak to the owners. Guess what they said they would make me a deal for only the fishing fleet. Then I found out you have to sign up for a 3 or 5 year contract cost is over 15K for 3 yrs with an annual "dues" of 600+ on top of your 300+ a month payments. so I said three yrs was to long and for the next 2 months they called me making different cheaper offers. They finally offered me a 1 year deal with an additional 6 months free. wife said NO so didnt do it. Bottom line is they can and will negotiate. You just have to ask for what you want then say let me think about it and dont call them back ....they will keep calling/emailing you then take their final offer


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*Sounds like for that fee...*

you should just buy your own.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

bwoodhouse said:


> you should just buy your own.


Thats exactly what i was thinking....but they have some sweet fishing boats all over 24 feet most 26 feet


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

i would think for that money you could buy a nice used boat in the 24 foot range and rent dry storage at a marina and pay them to launch and load back on the trailer. hire a detailer once or twice a year and not have to make reservations. 

maybe you could find four other guys to share your own boat?? buy a nice used boat, hire dry storage and launch from a marina and work out a schedule. split the cost four ways and it should look pretty decent cost wise. if i did that though i would hire someone to clean up the boat after each use and make sure each owner pays that cost of their own after-trip cleaning, that should help avoid hard feelings about someone leaving your boat all dirty!

i know there are several airplane co-ops in my area where a number of owners share a single engine plane. they all buy in for an equal share and then they reserve the plane and pay for the usage on a per hour basis (airplane maintenance is expensive and scheduled by hours). you could do something similar if you can find a few other guys. 

good luck,
jerry


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

bwoodhouse said:


> you should just buy your own.


Why should I when you have two and live right down the street?    

Lemme know what you're up to this weekend man.


----------

